

Ask HN: What does it take to launch a successful Kickstarter Campaign? - rdubb

My first ever Kickstarter campaign failed two weeks ago. It was disappointing, but I learned a lot about what I did wrong and what I could have done better.<p>For example:
<i></i><i>Timing. I was trying to launch a summer clothing brand, but due to Amazon Payments delays the Kickstarter page didn't launch until mid-June. This forced me to move back delivery times, and turned a lot of customers away.
</i><i></i>Choose the right demographic. Certain demographics are more likely to succeed than others
<i></i>*Have a large Facebook or Twitter fan base. When you already have a large following, they'll make it much easier to get coverage and social proof that convinces other customers who are unfamiliar with your brand to buy<p>For all the HNers out there, what do you think it takes to fund a successful Kickstarter campaign?
======
bks
Some friends of mine just completed their successful Kickstarter campaign for
Sunglasses with a Bottle opener -
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2093465669/jackhawk-9000...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2093465669/jackhawk-9000-titanium-
bottle-opener-sunglasses) and from the feedback that I got from them it was
about the video and the outreach that they did during the campaign.

They created facebook groups, updated the kickstarter page and built a cultish
following out of family and friends. They also had enough level in which
people could show support and then share the link on facebook to expand their
network.

But having something that solves a perceived problem, having it close to
completion or "just needing the money for production" seems to work because
people know that they will get the product.

~~~
rdubb
Wow, that's a great Kickstarter page. Really polished pictures and interesting
descriptions. Not too much text either. They let their product do the talking.

One of the things I underestimated with mine was how important it is to not
only have a video, but to make it look professional. I think the video is
where products either shine or are tossed into the "mediocre" category in a
potential backers mind.

------
noonespecial
I'd guess it's the video. You've got about 3.5 minutes to knock it out of the
park. Have a dynamite video. If all you bring is a text blurb and some
sketchup drawings, you may as well stay home.

~~~
rdubb
That's true. I think another way the video distinguishes good projects from
bad ones it that it takes planning to make a good video. It's not something
that just happens overnight, and the projects that take the time to plan out a
great video also tend to be projects that planned out a great
product/marketing plan.

